# [ZRE] Democratic Republic of the Congo | DRC road infrastructure



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Trilesy said:


> Hey, Chris, is this thread a joke?
> 
> No offence to my friends in Congo, but I don't think there is much to discuss here.


There is not a single country in the world without roads


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

some pics from the drc forum

*screenshotartist*;

Kinshasa still has a lot green spaces. They must control construction so that it does not end up like BK






















*musiccity*;

*Airport Road*


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

some more copy and paste job, thanks to the guys from the drc section

BUTEMBO21

*RN-1.*










screenshotartist *Maluku *


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Where is that "Maluku"? The only Maluku Google Earth manages to find is in Northern Congo and there are only unpaved roads there.


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

Maluku is an area in Kinshasa, in the Tshangu District. 

Northern Congo won't be seeing any paved roads anytime soon, the government don't think - the leadership very reckless and ignorant. The only way I can see roads being built there in the next decade is if oil is discovered and they need export routes. Sad reality.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Roads around Watsa in northeastern Congo























































from http://tarmotamming.blogspot.com


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The true size of the Democratic Republic of Congo. 

I've added the main cities, with their population in 2011.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

cool map!


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

The basic transportation network, as you can see, we are basically starting from scratch as far as all weather roads










bbc


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Weird street pattern in Mbuji-Mayi, one of the largest cities in the DRC. Some strangely organized street pattern amidst the usual planning chaos. I have no idea what this is.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some strangely organized street pattern amidst the usual planning chaos. I have no idea what this is.


Farms with the road frontage sold (or perhaps given to family members?) for houses? Like Belgium. :lol:



Wikipedia said:


> The city lacks much of the organization and classic European architecture that other major cities in the DRC inherited from the Belgian colonists. Journalist Michela Wrong, described Mbuji-Mayi as "a curiously soulless settlement, with no tangible centre ... It is purely functional conurbation, dedicated to making money, with little left over for less focused activities."


And connecting it with the outside world, one paved road extending to a railroad, which then goes to various non-Congolese ports. Absolutely amazing for a city of 



Wikipedia said:


> Estimates ranged from a 2010 CIA Factbook estimated population of 1,480,000 [1] to as many as 3,500,000 estimated by the United Nations in 2008


The economy is based on diamonds, which are of course flown out. I guess most of the food comes from local farms, though it's hard to imagine that much food being produced within dirt road transport distance. Hence the quasi-urban farms.


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

Some works have been completed since the thread started. Mods, please change the title to [DRC] rather than [ZRE]


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

Bandundu Province


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

Kinshasa Road


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Boulevard Tshatshi.*



















originally posted by BUTEMBO21


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

preme3000 said:


> Mods, please change the title to [DRC] rather than [ZRE]


Apparently ZRE is still the official vehicle country code for the DRC.


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Pont Ponzo, Matadi*


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

still in Kinshasa



















orignally posted by litho


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

originally posted by litho


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

aswnl said:


> ^^
> I'm not the one constantly posting tons of pics of some oversized capital-city-roads in a country lacking roads.
> I'm not the one demanding posts showing a different view on the subject have to be censored.
> But I'm the one to criticize on your latter behaviour, because YOUR demand wasn't quite normal. Apparently you can't take criticism very well. You simply "won't tolerate" it...
> ...


Yes, uneducated and ignorant criticism with an arrogant undertone is not welcome and won't be tolerated. From page 1 to 4 of this thread, I've posted pictures from all corners of the country actually (judging from your posts I doubt you've even deciphered that), from West to East to bridges in different provinces. Some of those Kinshasa pics are exclusive to SSC taken by people who have traveled there and that is were most roadworks has taken place. 

Also, I am not "constantly posting pics" as my last posts on this thread prior to this discussion were in April-May and prior to that there was a gap of over 2 years so again when dealing with facts, you're wrong.

Stay on topic and answer the questions from post #78 and try to be more coherent in your replies.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ let's not get carried away with arrogance, the DRC is literally one of the worst places in the world by any objective metric... including roads


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ let's not get carried away with arrogance, the DRC is literally one of the worst places in the world by any objective metric... including roads


Maybe you're confusing the fact that I mentioned pictures shown are from different parts of the country, not just Kinshasa as it's been implied. There's zero arrogance from me and I am fully aware of the current state of affairs of the country, as you can see from the below quotes. This will probably be my last contribution as this is turning out to be less than a fruitful discussion 



preme3000 said:


> The country is unfortunately held hostage by an illegitimate government and president with low IQ to say the least hence the reason why *there's nothing going on in terms of road development or any development of substance for that matter.*





preme3000 said:


> *Road infrastructure in the DRC is basically non existant*, transportation of goods in done mainly by the congo river, air travel and an incomplete rail system. It can takes months to move goods across 1 000 km in the same country.
> 
> We are building from scratch, there is no government money, the challenges are huge. Here is an example of the types of joint projects with the chinese is going. This bridge has actually now opened, I can't locate new pictures of it but this is the construction stage.





preme3000 said:


> Maluku is an area in Kinshasa, in the Tshangu District.
> 
> Northern Congo won't be seeing any paved roads anytime soon, the government don't think - *the leadership very reckless and ignorant. The only way I can see roads being built there in the next decade is if oil is discovered and they need export routes. Sad reality*.





preme3000 said:


> The basic transportation network, as you can see, *we are basically starting from scratch as far as all weather roads*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What's with this quibble over words nobody cares about? Let's see some roads.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

A rather well planned city, Kipushi, at border with Zambia, near Lubumbashi


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I was browsing on Google Earth to investigate the Trans-African Highways. 

I came across this situation in Tshikapi, where N1 crosses the Kasaï River. 

This city has a population of over 700,000 but was not yet connected to paved roads. Construction began in 2019 to build a paved route through the city, including a new bridge across the river. However the old bridge collapsed in November 2020 before the new bridge was completed. 

Apparently it took over a year to restore the old bridge, so east-west traffic between major Congolese cities could not pass through there for the time being. Perhaps there was a temporary ferry.

Here's a June 2021 satellite image.









Location: Google Maps


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A paving project was completed on N1 in 2019 which provided a paved road from Kinshasa to Tshikapa (almost 900 km). The last segment was 104 kilometers long and funded by the European Union for € 114 million. They said that the route could be driven in 13 hours, which I presume is quite revolutionary for intercity travel in the D.R. Congo.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Új gazdasági korridor épül ki a Duna Aszfalt szakmai befektetésével Belső-Afrikában – videó


Nagyszabású, PPP-konstrukció keretében elkészülő fejlesztés megvalósulásán dolgoznak magyar szakemberek Afrikában. Zambiában és a Kongói Demokratikus Köztársaságban a Duna Aszfalt Zrt. és a cég többségi tulajdonában álló GED Africa Ltd. vezetésével épül majd meg egy közel 200 kilométeres út és...




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## Maks33 (Apr 7, 2010)

Qtya said:


> Új gazdasági korridor épül ki a Duna Aszfalt szakmai befektetésével Belső-Afrikában – videó
> 
> 
> Nagyszabású, PPP-konstrukció keretében elkészülő fejlesztés megvalósulásán dolgoznak magyar szakemberek Afrikában. Zambiában és a Kongói Demokratikus Köztársaságban a Duna Aszfalt Zrt. és a cég többségi tulajdonában álló GED Africa Ltd. vezetésével épül majd meg egy közel 200 kilométeres út és...
> ...


It's great!
We can see not only a bridge, but also two border checkpoints and interchange on the Zambian side for switching road traffic from RHT to LHT, or otherwise. Traffic on the bridge will be RHT, as well as in the DRC.


----------

